# MG 6 what do you think??



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.mg.co.uk/mg6.html

Not sure on the styling.... may grow on me though i wouldnt say its a god awful car but....yeh....anyway i hope it brings more jobs so far they have took on 400 people :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> http://www.mg.co.uk/mg6.html
> 
> Not sure on the styling.... may grow on me though i wouldnt say its a god awful car but....yeh....anyway i hope it brings more jobs so far they have took on 400 people :thumb:


The price is certainly competitive :thumb:


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Its not a bad car when you look at the spec you get for the price.

There's no wow factor there, but its by no means ugly. Hope it does well, be good to see the MG badge back on the roads.


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

Not great but I think its OK


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Aside from the plumes of white smoke and hazard lights flashing in the video below, i think this car looks pretty good.

The Saloon version may appeal to the younger market than those of us who remember what a fastback actually is.

Eitherway I really like it. British designed, and British built. Anyone who mentions the parts being made in china, being cheap or substandard better get ready to replace their.... 
TV
Microwave
ipod
laptop
blah blah...

They said 6 years ago, "you can't kill passion", and they seem to have really put their back into it, and come up with something less conventional that the barrage of 'Euroboxes' on the market at the moment.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13061809


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I think i would have one. I think it looks good and the price is also Very Good for the top spec.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think it looks too bad , The only thing I did a double take on was it's top speed of 120mph


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> I don't think it looks too bad , The only thing I did a double take on was it's top speed of 120mph


not a problem on UK roads though...

mid range performance is where its at..... (not that i know any of those details but the old rover engines had some impressive power delivery)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i like that a lot. fair play to them for not rehashing an older model (like they did with the TF). it could be the best car in the world but clarkson will still find it funny to slag it off and no one will buy one. or am i just cynical.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I like it, it's keenly priced and the reviews have all been good so far. It's like a better looking Insignia.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

No diesel will surely kill it as an option for fleet buyers?!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I like it, but I'm biased being a bit of a Rover fan.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> No diesel will surely kill it as an option for fleet buyers?!


the diesel is coming.... 
They couldn't use the older Euro4 model so are having to wait until the Euro5 model is finished.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I like it, as an enthusiast im glad to have them back - although in a different form.

Seen it a few times at shows last year but never really looked over it properly so hope to see one in abit more detail soon.

Just hope they do sport variants of their range, the ZeRo would be awesome :argie:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Chap over the road works their in management and has had these whilst in development, they actually look quite good in the flesh.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

for someone who hates rover and MG cars, i quite like it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Saw the review in this months Evo IIRC and thy say its a pretty decent car.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is the first time I've seen pictures of this and my initial impression is 'meh..'
Take the badges off and it could be any Korean car. There doesn't seem to be any identity to it - but this may come with time as MG are starting out afresh.

Not an ugly car by any means and it sounds like the car is good, so fingers crossed it all works out OK.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i hope it does well, i love the MG herritage , and i'd like to see the MG brand back on the road, i think they're flogging a dead horse with the TF though - as its 15 years old and it lacks any finesse of the small sports soft tops on the market today, hopefully the MG6 once the diesel comes out will launch a new lease of life to them. Fair play i say.


----------



## jorddy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

very good


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope it does well for people they employ, its not a car for me though.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It's ok looking, looks a bit like the Vauxhall Insignia - but perhaps a little pricey for what it is?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks well. Hopefully better build quality than the last batch of vehicles they did. The MGTF for instance had such soft paint and so many warranty issues, chances were that the car would be off the road longer than you could drive it. Will get first glance when my friend at MG dealer calls me up.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

We have a pre production one at work, to be honest it looks ok, not had chance to drive it yet though, the engine is a re-work of the K series, they will be doing a diesel later on. The shells are actually made and painted in China, this along with the running gear is shipped over and assembled at Longbridge, I beleive the trim etc is unique to the more demanding european market.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Well i wouldn`t say no lol....about time manufacturing in Britain started again.....we use to have so many "empires" but they have now nearly all disappeared........someone said it looked a little like a revamped Insignia...think I`ve got to agree


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like it and you can't really complain for the price.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I like it :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a golf. No, wait, it's a subaru. No, wait, it's a volvo. Maybe a focus?

Worlds least imaginative designers.


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Its dull, cheap, and tatty imo. I hate MGs, im sorry to those who have them but I think MG I think Chavs., this one is far from chavvy, but its still not doin it for me.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I sat in one in November. Interior was certainly better than I was expecting, but it's still not up there with the big players I don't feel. But that wasn't production ready I would suspect/hope. The rear just ruins everything that might be good about it though. Just looks HORRIBLE!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

A bad move to make the site flash based considering how many iPhone and iPad users there are:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

winrya said:


> A bad move to make the site flash based considering how many iPhone and iPad users there are:lol:


I'd say it was bad design from apple tbh not the web designer.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I'd say it was bad design from apple tbh not the web designer.


agreed:thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

bigmc said:


> I'd say it was bad design from apple tbh not the web designer.


Well apple apparently have their reasons. Regardless, very few sites are flash based because they realise that like it or not, so many millions of people surf on apple products that they are cutting a massive amount of the target buyers out.

Maybe they realise apple users won't be mg buyers:driver:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if apple ever designed a car the bloody bonnet would be welded shut and you could only put "Ifuel" in it which would cost 10p a litre more :lol: but back on topic.the MG design isnt anything special but its nicer than what i was expecting.just not sure who there market target will be or how many they expect to shift.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It was never going to be striking and radical in that sector though, the last success doing that was the mk1 focus. It needs to sit with the rest of the bunch but stand out enough, which it does imho, it looks better than the VAG/merc/bmw/honda variants.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

silverback said:


> if apple ever designed a car the bloody bonnet would be welded shut and you could only put "Ifuel" in it which would cost 10p a litre more :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

My Mrs's first comment was..."looks a bit VW from the front" and i have to agree!

one thing that does worry me is build quality....MG Rover was never that good so what the hell is it going to be like now that is made in China where *ahem* build quality has never been at the top of the agenda!?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

winrya said:


> Well apple apparently have their reasons. Regardless, very few sites are flash based because they realise that like it or not, so many millions of people surf on apple products that they are cutting a massive amount of the target buyers out.
> 
> Maybe they realise apple users won't be mg buyers:driver:


Hand on heart... I don't know anyone with an apple web surfing thing.

The New blackberry tablet looks frikkin awesome though. :thumb:


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Move along please, nothing to see, move along !! Dull dull dull


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

huddo said:


> Move along please, nothing to see, move along !! Dull dull dull


one of the motoring journalists quoted it as being half Audi, half Kia.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sadly, i think that in the UK, there is no hope for MG. Skoda and Alfa are still struggling with badge issues despite having the might of VW and Fiat behind them.

MG are really going to struggle to shift them i feel unless they seriously undercut the competition.

None of this is a reflection on how good or bad the car is though. I would rather buy it than an Insignia.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Sadly, i think that in the UK, there is no hope for MG. Skoda and Alfa are still struggling with badge issues despite having the might of VW and Fiat behind them.
> 
> MG are really going to struggle to shift them i feel unless they seriously undercut the competition.
> 
> None of this is a reflection on how good or bad the car is though. I would rather buy it than an Insignia.


The only thing MG have to offer IMHO is some old skool British brand loyalty which in this day and age is going to be hard anyway.
There will be plenty of older people happy to see the brand back, none mores than the Longbridge workers, whether these people will put their money where their mouth is, is another matter.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

First impressions are that the saloon should have some initial showroom appeal - but its very difficult to assess a cars shape properly without seeing it in the metal. For me, nothing special or different from what I can see on the website though, but then again I'm not a fan of the the three box saloon design. Pricing is competitive though. I do hope its a success to bring back the marque from brink. The MG Zero Concept is of more interest to me though :thumb: ...

http://www.mg.co.uk/mg-zero.html


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Sadly, i think that in the UK, there is no hope for MG. *Skoda* and Alfa are still struggling with badge issues despite having the might of VW and Fiat behind them.


do you know there's currently a 6 month waiting list for an Octavia badge cant be that bad.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> do you know there's currently a 6 month waiting list for an Octavia badge cant be that bad.


yeah but it still does carry the "stigma" of the skoda badge.I was in a pub watching the football with a few mates months ago,and the VRS advert came on,and i said,oh look theres the new vrs skoda,suppose to haul **** really well.they just pissed themselves and basically all of them where of the attitude of "it maybe quick,but its still a skoda"

from what i had seen of it,it didnt look that bad,but the old mindset is still there.we are all younger than 36 btw lol.i think the problem is now,all cars do seem to look like one another,too much is being borrowed.i bet if you took the badges off the new shape cars you would struggle to put the badge to the car.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

silverback said:


> yeah but it still does carry the "stigma" of the skoda badge.I was in a pub watching the football with a few mates months ago,and the VRS advert came on,and i said,oh look theres the new vrs skoda,suppose to haul **** really well.they just pissed themselves and basically all of them where of the attitude of "it maybe quick,but its still a skoda"
> 
> from what i had seen of it,it didnt look that bad,but the old mindset is still there.we are all younger than 36 btw lol.i think the problem is now,all cars do seem to look like one another,too much is being borrowed.i bet if you took the badges off the new shape cars you would struggle to put the badge to the car.


Colleague at work is currently going through company car renewal and point blank refuses to have a Skoda due to the "badge phobia". So he's left with either VW (the car he wants isn't listed); BMW (1 series which he doesn't like) or SEAT. He is not the only one either, there are plenty more like him.

I have driven a Skoda (Octavia) for the last 112,000 miles without a single problem and love it to bits. Am even thinking of going for Superb next time round.

:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Front end of the new Focus, back end of the Renault Megane, with a diesel could be an interesting option, especially if they make it a decent powered one.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I know this isnt the best analogy for chinese products or this car. But, china produced a lot of look a likee models in the RC hobby. On the face of it, they look excellent value for money. You can get scale helicopters, planes and gliders that look exceptional.

People have reported that when they build and fly them, the quality or performance just isnt there. They handle like pigs and are reasonably fragile.

This MG 6 looks a good car. I read the review in the torygraph today and it was rated 4 out of 5.

I'd like to see how the car stands up for a couple of years though to see how it lasts.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd like to see the MG brand do well to be honest. 

That car, on the surface certainly looks as good as any other on the market. Lets face it, the public love a car that looks similar to others and doesn't stand out. Look at the popularity of the Focus, as good a drive as it is, if it was a bit weird of 'Marmite' it wouldn't sell like it does. 

This looks interesting enough and hopefully will offer good value and a decent drive. 

Good luck to 'em!


----------



## Paul007 (May 7, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Front end of the new Focus, back end of the Renault Megane


Spot on. I'd still rather have my Octavia vRS...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Designed, engineered and (partly) built in BRITAIN.

Go MG!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its getting good reviews nearly everywhere. Hopefully people will see past the badge, and if not, at least it'll be a cracking used buy in about 12 months.


----------

